# Shop Fox clamps excellant quality and price



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

Shop Fox bar clamps are a good buy for the money good heavy strong bar clamp with 4 1/2 inch reach wish I would have purchased the full set years ago please take a look they are very well made and a good price


----------

